# eggless:(



## shirleyj (Jul 22, 2012)

My new hens are at least 4mo old maybe 5? Why am I not seeing any eggs yet?? The Rooster I have with them is a yr older, he is molting right now...is this why?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Depending on breed of your hens, they're still a little young. My Barred Rock started laying first and the Rhode Islands shortly after. They were closer to 6 months before they started. My Australorp was 5 1/2 months old. First eggs are the cutest! So small and sometimes funny shaped too. My first egg looked just like a rock laying on the ground. Thought it was when I first saw it. Wondered where the girls managed to dig that up from since it wasn't there before I left for work that morning. 

Your roo is at the age for molting. Shouldn't have any affect on your hens as far as laying though.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are months old and still not laying. i guess its just a matter of patience and waiting.


----------

